# US RS6 ListWhen I purchased my RS6 a few years back, I became obsessed with finding out how unique my vehicle is. According to Audi of America: •	1



## strlgag (Aug 20, 2019)

*US RS6 List*

When I purchased my RS6 a few years back, I became obsessed with finding out how unique my vehicle is. According to Audi of America: 

• 1435 Model Year 2003 RS6 sold in the US
• 399 Model Year 2003 RS6 sold in the US, with Avus Silver Pearl Exteriors
• 99 Model Year 2003 RS6 sold in the US, with Avus Silver Pearl Exteriors and Silver Interiors

They could not narrow it down any further based on those equipped with factory options:

• Carbon Fiber Trim
• Audi Navigation
• Warm Weather Package
• Sound Enhancing Exhaust

So I searched the web for lists that were compiled that might have this data. I also looked at auction sites, sales sites and salvage sites for this information. I have assembled a list that includes:

Location of vehicle at time of posting, VIN, Exterior Color, Interior Color, Trim, Options included – WW, Nav, SSE (did not include Rear Side Airbags), Price – either listed or sold for, 6 speed conversion – I became interested in how many had manual swaps done, and Mileage.

If you would like to update, correct or add to this list please let me know. My focus is on the VIN, colors, options, mileage and whether or not it is still on the road– not so much on price.

Yeah, I know I have too much time on my hands and I need to get a life.

The list can be viewed at:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PuyZmIes9Z2soqk8SnFS8--KzuBeXFb_xlvGKdwycPo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

905570 representing! You're doing the lord's work!
All my info is correct, as you must have pulled it from RS6.com.


----------

